# k3b/cdrecord System hängt

## Mr. Anderson

Moin,

CDs mit den Tools auf Kommandozeile zu brennen ist mir massiv zu kompliziert. Daher verwende ich seit jeher k3b. Mittlerweile ist es aber so, dass sobald ich eine CD brennen möchte, eine Abbilddatei erzeugt werden kann. Sobald diese dann effektiv gebrannt werden soll, geht die Prozessorlast auf Maximum (cdrecord speziell), Musik hört auf zu spielen, auf Tastatureingaben erfolgt keine sichtbare Reaktion. Die Maus funktioniert dafür flüssig und ich kann mit ihr Befehle in einer Konsole zusammklicken und ausführen und so cdrecord mit SIGKILL abschießen. k3b stellt fest, dass cdrecord nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet wurde und bietet mir an, die Fehlerausgabe anzusehen. Sobald ich das aber mache, geht die Prozessorlast sofort wieder auf 100%, der RAM wird schlagartig voll und der Swap-Speicher so schnell zugeschrieben, wie es die Festplatte ermöglicht. Ähnlich wie z. B. bei einer Fork-Bombe. Tastatur reagiert nicht mehr, Maus reagiert nur noch minimal. Es hilft nur noch ein harter Reset.

Was ist da los? Was kann ich tun?

----------

## piewie

Du wolltest uns sicherlich noch die Ausgabe von cdrecord --scanbus, bzw. cdrecord dev=ATA --scanbus und die kernelversion mitteilen. Außerdem willst Du entgegen Deinen Gewohnheiten einmal aus der Konsole als root brennen, um uns die cdrecord-Ausgabe mitzuteilen. Ich jedenfalls kann meine Glaskugel nicht finden.  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *piewie wrote:*   

> Du wolltest uns sicherlich noch die Ausgabe von cdrecord --scanbus, bzw. cdrecord dev=ATA --scanbus und die kernelversion mitteilen. Außerdem willst Du entgegen Deinen Gewohnheiten einmal aus der Konsole als root brennen, um uns die cdrecord-Ausgabe mitzuteilen. Ich jedenfalls kann meine Glaskugel nicht finden. 

 

Klar, jede Information, die hilfreich sein kann, liefere ich gerne nach. Ich war vorhin ziemlich genervt und hatte keinen Überblick, was nützlich sein kann.

Irgendwas fehlt cdrecord anscheinend:

 *Quote:*   

> cdrecord --scanbus
> 
> wodim: No such file or directory.
> 
> Cannot open SCSI driver!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> cdrecord dev=ATA --scanbus
> 
> WARNING: the ATA: method is considered deprecated on modern kernels!
> 
> Use --devices to display the native names.
> ...

 

Wozu gehört wodim?

 *Quote:*   

> uname -a
> 
> Linux tacticalops 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP Sat Nov 3 09:17:51 CET 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

Aus der Konsole als root brennen? Hm... ich hab eben getestet, als normaler User zu brennen:

 *Quote:*   

> cdrecord k3b_image.iso
> 
> wodim: No write mode specified.
> 
> wodim: Asuming -tao mode.
> ...

 

Ist anscheinend erfolgreich. Soll ich trotzdem auch noch als root was brennen?

----------

## piewie

Du verwendest wodim (auf einer zwei Jahre alten cdrtools version basierend) und nicht cdrecord (aus cdrtools-2.01.01a36). Du solltest diese Glaubensfrage für Dich beantworten.

Da IDE-Brenner mit SCSI-Kommandos angesteuert werden, sollten sie vielleicht auch über diese Schnittstelle angesprochen werden. Die neuen PATA Treiber liefern wieder diese Schnittstelle, nachdem die Kernelentwickler krampfhaft versucht hatten die ide-scsi emulation zu eliminieren. Jetzt kommt der Chipsatz Deines Mainboards ins Spiel. Sieh doch mal bei 

    Device Drivers  ---> 

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 

ob Dein IDE/SATA Chipsatz dabei ist (lspci). 

Wenn ja, dann:

< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

Dann ist wieder alles quasi SCSI - die native Sprache aller Brenner. Dann genügt cdrecord --scanbus. Du mußt noch die Berechtigungen setzen:

-rws--x--- 1 root cdrom 446226 2007-10-24 11:45 /usr/bin/cdrecord

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2007-11-23 15:05 /dev/sr0

user must be in group cdrom

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *piewie wrote:*   

> Du verwendest wodim (auf einer zwei Jahre alten cdrtools version basierend) und nicht cdrecord (aus cdrtools-2.01.01a36). Du solltest diese Glaubensfrage für Dich beantworten.

 

An sich verwende ich das, was mir emerge ausgewählt hat.  :Smile: 

An die Möglichkeit, dass cdrecord wieder mal nur ein Symlink sein könnte hatte ich nicht gedacht.

Da geht es um den Streit zwischen Schily und Debian wegen GPL und CDDL, oder? Die Überlegungen nachzuvollziehen kann Kopfschmerzen bereiten...

 *Quote:*   

> Da IDE-Brenner mit SCSI-Kommandos angesteuert werden, sollten sie vielleicht auch über diese Schnittstelle angesprochen werden. Die neuen PATA Treiber liefern wieder diese Schnittstelle, nachdem die Kernelentwickler krampfhaft versucht hatten die ide-scsi emulation zu eliminieren. Jetzt kommt der Chipsatz Deines Mainboards ins Spiel. Sieh doch mal bei 
> 
>     Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
> <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 
> ...

 

Danke. Werde das testen. "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" hatte ich mit reingenommen, weil ich ohne dramatische Probleme hatte. Naja, mal schauen ob's beim Neustart ne Kernel-Panic gibt.

----------

## piewie

nimm einen 2.6.23er kernel, um die neusten PATA-Treiber zu bekommen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Jetzt funktioniert das mit cdrecord --scanbus:

 *Quote:*   

> cdrecord --scanbus
> 
> scsibus6:
> 
>         6,0,0   600) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVDRAM GSA-4167B' 'DL11' Removable CD-ROM
> ...

 

----------

## piewie

Sieht ja schon mal gut aus.

wodim kommt sicherlich aus app-cdr/cdrkit und nicht aus app-cdr/cdrtools. Bei Dir dürfte also cdrecord nur ein link auf wodim sein. Dort mußt Du dann die Rechte natürlich dann auch anpassen.

Auch wenn Jörg nicht gerade ein Schmusekater ist, so schnurrt seine Software dennoch ordentlich.   :Wink: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

So, endlich habe ich mal wieder etwas zu brennen. Zum Glück wird nicht mehr mein System lahmgelegt, aber k3b hängt sich immer noch auf.  :Sad: 

Die Rechte sind:

```
ls -l /usr/bin/cdrecord

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 14. Nov 21:41 /usr/bin/cdrecord -> /usr/bin/wodim
```

```
ls -l /usr/bin/wodim

-rws--x--x 1 root root 381328 14. Nov 21:41 /usr/bin/wodim
```

Das sieht an sich korrekt aus. Woran kann es noch liegen?

btw: wodim direkt auszuführen funktioniert tadellos.

----------

## piewie

Hast Du schon k3b-1.0.4 installiert?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

jetzt schon ^^

Jetzt hab ich nur grad wieder nichts zu brennen.

----------

## mv

Ich hatte die letzten Tage ein ähnliches Problem mit k3b festgestellt, aber es kann natürlich auch etwas anderes sein:

Anders als Mr. Anderson benutze ich allerdings Schilys cdrtools (derzeit 2.01.01_alpha34) und k3b-1.0.4. Bei mir funktioniert das Brennen glücklicherweise einwandfrei, aber der selbe Effekt kommt danach, wenn ich "Verify" ausgewählt habe: Dann geht die Last unmittelbar nach dem Brennen auf 100% (k3b lässt sich zwar sogar noch ohne -9 killen, aber gesund klingt das trotzdem nicht...). Das Merkwürdige ist, dass die Disk ausgefahren bleibt, aber sobald man sie "manuell" hereinschiebt, kommt im xterm (von dem aus k3b gestartet wurde) eine Meldung, die ich so interpretiere, dass das Hineinschieben richtig erkannt wurde. Alleine, k3b bleibt davon ungerührt auf 100% Last stehen...

----------

